# noob advice on first order



## lesnod (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm about to order Durabolin 100 and Masteron 200 since I'm told it's best to take these together. I'm ordering from Valkyrie. It says it will cost me about 115 USD before shipping. Is that about right? Is there any random advice from someone who has tried these? What pitfalls can you share with a noob to avoid?


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 18, 2015)

What's your cycle going to be like?  Doesn't seem like enough gear for a 12 week cycle.


----------



## bronco (Feb 18, 2015)

Wheres the test? And the fact your asking this type of question tells me your nowhere ready for gear. 

Post some stats age? Weight? Years traing? Cycle history if any?


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 18, 2015)

Where did you learn that deca and masteron should be run together?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Where did you learn that deca and masteron should be run together?



from the guy selling it to him


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 18, 2015)

I bet they're OTC pills!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I would advise you to cancel that order and educate yourself about proper cycling.

Your first post about an oral only cycle and now this.

Do you know how to eat properly?
What is your training history?
What does your planned cycle look like?
What compounds?
How long?
What is your plan for ancillaries / PCT?
Do you have a plan on how to obtain blood work to make sure you're not hurting yourself?

Please educate yourself before you start ingesting illegal, body altering substances. This is your health and quality of life you're playing with here.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 18, 2015)

His next post he will give us the website address where he found this great deal. LOL


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 18, 2015)

Listen to these guys, you don't want to mess yourself up. Do more research.


----------



## lesnod (Feb 18, 2015)

I haven't ordered, getting this type of response is exactly what I needed to know.... My wife is leaving to be with her parents for a month in Japan, so this is my opportunity. I have been back to training now for about 2 years. I'm 5'7, 180 pounds. This is the information I came across:

"I don’t recommend using Masteron alone for a steroid cycle or HRT because estradiol levels typically fall too low when this is done. Inclusion of for example at least 100 mg/week testosterone, at least 10 mg/day Dianabol, or at least 700 IU/week total HCG will maintain normal estradiol levels during a Masteron-only cycle, should one wish to do this."  --thinksteriods.com


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 18, 2015)

Not sure what that has to do with your anticipated cycle.  Masteron is usually used in cutting cycles.  Durabolin is most often associated with bulking.  Also, a month does not make a cycle, not even a short one.  I am guessing the price you quoted was for one vial of each?  Again, not enough for a cycle.  What are you hoping to gain from a cycle?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2015)

lesnod said:


> I haven't ordered, getting this type of response is exactly what I needed to know.... My wife is leaving to be with her parents for a month in Japan, so this is my opportunity. I have been back to training now for about 2 years. I'm 5'7, 180 pounds. This is the information I came across:
> 
> "I don’t recommend using Masteron alone for a steroid cycle or HRT because estradiol levels typically fall too low when this is done. Inclusion of for example at least 100 mg/week testosterone, at least 10 mg/day Dianabol, or at least 700 IU/week total HCG will maintain normal estradiol levels during a Masteron-only cycle, should one wish to do this."  --thinksteriods.com




You should read all the stickeys here on our board. And a month isn't long enough to run a cycle if your plan was to do it while your wife is gone. A first cycle is 12-14 weeks of test e or c at 500 mg a week.


----------



## lesnod (Feb 18, 2015)

I have to admit, this statement is beyond dumb: "Please educate yourself before you start ingesting illegal, body altering substances." - Asking dumb questions IS a process of educating ones self. My previous post of taking orals, the general feedback was "Don't", so I didn't! My wife is now leaving and I thought this might be an opening, it's looking like 1 month isn't enough time, so I will take the same advice and just stick to protein and weights. But I find it moronic to state to educate myself when that's exactly what I'm doing, by asking questions regardless of how dumb they may sound to the masses.


----------



## mickems (Feb 18, 2015)

lesnod said:


> I'm about to order Durabolin 100 and Masteron 200 since I'm told it's best to take these together. I'm ordering from Valkyrie. It says it will cost me about 115 USD before shipping. Is that about right? Is there any random advice from someone who has tried these? What pitfalls can you share with a noob to avoid?



pitfalls for all noobz to avoid: being ignorant and not doing research before deciding to use illegal substances that can mess you up bad if you don't know what your doing.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2015)

lesnod said:


> I have to admit, this statement is beyond dumb: "Please educate yourself before you start ingesting illegal, body altering substances." - Asking dumb questions IS a process of educating ones self. My previous post of taking orals, the general feedback was "Don't", so I didn't! My wife is now leaving and I thought this might be an opening, it's looking like 1 month isn't enough time, so I will take the same advice and just stick to protein and weights. But I find it moronic to state to educate myself when that's exactly what I'm doing, by asking questions regardless of how dumb they may sound to the masses.




Relax man you have to have thick skin around here. We are just trying to help, each in our own way. If your listening then it's working.  Keep reading and asking questions.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol they did it to me and it made me change my mind for a little bit and now I'm taking a different approach to my cycle before I acually start. It's helped being on here by teaching me that there's so much more to it than just taking pills of pins, I'm now on a plan and a schedule. I'm eating like a crazy man and thanks to pillarofbalance and I've been gaining crazy weight due to it. What I'm trying to say is that's how I came in this forum and was asking all kinds of questions that I had no idea about. Well thanks to the ugb forum !!!!!!! And to all that's been help so that being said DO RESEARCH BEFORE YOU ASK AND USE !!!!!!! Lol


----------



## bronco (Feb 19, 2015)

lesnod said:


> I have to admit, this statement is beyond dumb: "Please educate yourself before you start ingesting illegal, body altering substances." - Asking dumb questions IS a process of educating ones self. My previous post of taking orals, the general feedback was "Don't", so I didn't! My wife is now leaving and I thought this might be an opening, it's looking like 1 month isn't enough time, so I will take the same advice and just stick to protein and weights. But I find it moronic to state to educate myself when that's exactly what I'm doing, by asking questions regardless of how dumb they may sound to the masses.



Thing is most noobs come here and ask questions that are already answered for them on this forum. Im not here to flame anyone for posting a question, but its pretty easy to tell when someone is not doing their own research and just expects to be spoon fed information. Its been posted to read threw all the sticky's you can start with this one. Good luck

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

Stay here and read for a month.  Ask questions when you need to.

Stay off of that other board your only going to get bush league advice over there.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey man.
Try out a few test e cycles ranging from 12 to 16 weeks at 500mg per week. You will get amazing gains if you're training and have proper protein intake and enough cals. If you're past test e then try test e and dianabol cycles or test and deca cycles. I suggest you go exploring one juice at a time. See what gains you get from each. And remember always keeb test as base for all cycles.
Do this and you'll have 22'' guns to flaunt........


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 19, 2015)

deca and mast, no test?
your naming prices and stuff brother your op is al over the place and u hould try to think before u post


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 19, 2015)

lesnod said:


> I haven't ordered, getting this type of response is exactly what I needed to know.... My wife is leaving to be with her parents for a month in Japan, so this is my opportunity. I have been back to training now for about 2 years. I'm 5'7, 180 pounds. This is the information I came across:
> 
> "I don’t recommend using Masteron alone for a steroid cycle or HRT because estradiol levels typically fall too low when this is done. Inclusion of for example at least 100 mg/week testosterone, at least 10 mg/day Dianabol, or at least 700 IU/week total HCG will maintain normal estradiol levels during a Masteron-only cycle, should one wish to do this."  --thinksteriods.com



so this is your first cycle and your rushing it cuz you got a small time frame that the miss is out of country lol
sucks 
because u need to read and plan and know 10
% what your doing before u rder anything. al u need ur first time is prob some test e. thats it . if u want to get real creative on your first go maybe some var or d-bol for 5 weeks depending on your goals.
but u def need to do more research man. dont rush it even if u have to hide it from the wife. she i do it all the time haha


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 19, 2015)

Trying to hide a cycle from the wife can be tricky business.  My wife does my delt shots for me.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 19, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Relax man you have to have thick skin around here. We are just trying to help, each in our own way. If your listening then it's working.  Keep reading and asking questions.



I dont know who you are?? Where did you hide Steel?  #Steelisnice


----------



## ArtyV (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah. What they said. You never do an oral without test. Well, unless you're a retard.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 24, 2015)

Even people with mental disabilities should cycle with test as a base.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 24, 2015)

U need test... or at least androstendione as a base..


----------

